# Dereham, Norwich @ The Norfolk Motorhome Show Norwich (New



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Norfolk Motorhome Show Norwich (New Show) in Dereham, Norwich, Norfolk starting 23/07/2015

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=649

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Blimey, as a resident of Dereham this got me quite excited and intrigued: where could it be?

But it is on DEREHAM ROAD, on the outskirts of Norwich!

The site is virtually flat, with some good resources and is used for a variety of large shows (including the Royal Norfolk Show). Access is exceedingly easy, just yards from the A47 dual carriageway. A Park-&-Ride is adjacent to the site, with regular services into Norwich. There is also a pub within 100yards.

And, of course, East Anglia is the driest area of the UK, so good weather is very likely.

Enjoy - Gordon.

PS IF you are a CCC member, the 2015 NFOL will be only a few miles away on August Bank Holiday weekend.


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

smurfinguk has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

HermanHymer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Numptymum (Oct 6, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Numptymum has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## perrie333 (Nov 9, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

perrie333 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Bernies has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

rosalan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

FloridaLil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We've put out names down . . Who & how do I pay ?


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Yet another one I have not put my name down
But yes I fully intend to be there see you all there.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Norwich Rally*

Erm sorry guys if I am not keeping up with the plot but I haven't been on MHF for a while and I am struggling to find my way round. I did put my name down for the Norwich Rally (July 2015) a while ago - again on this new format site - but to do it I was transferred over onto old site (phew that made me a happy bunny). Now I am trying to see the list of attendees and who has confirmed because it is about time I paid for my show tickets and confirmed myself on the rally list BUT I can't find the rally schedule page as of yore.
Sorry because I guess I am not the first to ask for help but in any case HELP -please 0
Sal


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

MyGalSal said:


> Erm sorry guys if I am not keeping up with the plot but I haven't been on MHF for a while and I am struggling to find my way round. I did put my name down for the Norwich Rally (July 2015) a while ago - again on this new format site - but to do it I was transferred over onto old site (phew that made me a happy bunny). Now I am trying to see the list of attendees and who has confirmed because it is about time I paid for my show tickets and confirmed myself on the rally list BUT I can't find the rally schedule page as of yore.
> Sorry because I guess I am not the first to ask for help but in any case HELP -please 0
> Sal


Hi Sal

All the rally stuff is still on the old site it hasn't been transfered to this new one YET:frown2: if you click on HOME then you go to old site where the rallies are listed in their original place top right hand side RALLYS with all the details on them

Or click this link and it will take you to the Norfolk Show hopefully http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=649

Jacquie


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Norfolk*



LadyJ said:


> Hi Sal
> 
> All the rally stuff is still on the old site it hasn't been transfered to this new one YET:frown2: if you click on HOME then you go to old site where the rallies are listed in their original place top right hand side RALLYS with all the details on them
> 
> ...


Thanks Jaquie.
Sal


----------



## Nedley (Aug 21, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

Nedley has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Change of plans for that week. I have been invited to a family 80th birthday party in Les Landes, France so sorry to miss you all.

Jacqui please could you delete my name form the wannabee attendees. Thank you. Maybe see you later in the year.

All the best to you both... and happy rallying!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> Change of plans for that week. I have been invited to a family 80th birthday party in Les Landes, France so sorry to miss you all.
> 
> Jacqui please could you delete my name form the wannabee attendees. Thank you. Maybe see you later in the year.
> 
> All the best to you both... and happy rallying!


Ok Viv thanks for letting us know have a good time in France

Jacquie


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

zoro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## serupin (Jun 29, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

serupin has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Apologies. Change of plan. Can't attend rally.. Heading south earlier than anticipated - and no double entendre intended in that but take it as you may. Seems to me everything has already headed south!! Ah jings I can't find a smiley face!
Enjoy the rally. Will think of you. We are up in the Highlands and have had enough of grey skies, midges etc so off in search of the sun as soon as we can.
Sal


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

MyGalSal said:


> Apologies. Change of plan. Can't attend rally.. Heading south earlier than anticipated - and no double entendre intended in that but take it as you may. Seems to me everything has already headed south!! Ah jings I can't find a smiley face!
> Enjoy the rally. Will think of you. We are up in the Highlands and have had enough of grey skies, midges etc so off in search of the sun as soon as we can.
> Sal


Ok Sal ive removed you from the rally list thanks for letting us know

Jacquie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
Closing date for this show is just over a week away and there are several unconfirmed members registered to attend on the list.
This is a new show so lets have a few more attending.

If you have booked with Warner's please will you confirm your attendance asap.
Looking forward to meeting up with old friends and making some new ones.


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

larrywatters has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Booking closes *TOMORROW MONDAY 6TH JULY AT 10.00AM.

*Still quite a lot unconfirmed have you all now booked????? if so please
let us know so that we can confirm you

Those unconfirmed are
Numptymum
Bernies
rosalan
Floridalil
JimM
serupin

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*pre booking now closed for this show

*


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just got Warner's booked list for Norfolk

According to Warner's
FloridaLil
Numptymum
Bernies
rosalan 
the snail
*HAVE NOT BOOKED *so I have removed you all from the rally list, if you have booked please check your tickets have Motorhomefacts on them, if they haven't then you will have to sort it out with Warner's.

Warner's have a *Mr Brophy* on there list could you please let me have your user name on here so that you can be added to our list. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*freebie*

I've got a 3 piece internal insulation screen which fits pre facelift Fiat - FREE to anyone who's going to the Norfolk show as it's too bulky to post.
PM or contact me.
Vic


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We are attending this show as traders, please come and say hello.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

THANK YOU for marshalling, George and Angie on a great weekend. What a venue.....despite the eighteen hours of rain, the show was easy to access!

Hope everyone made it home safely...
Sundial


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

A big thanks from us to George, Angie and all that attended. Had a super time. See you soon.

alandsue


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

And thanks from us too . . .(except for the rain).


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

How was the Norwich Show campsite, the entertainment, and the ease of travelling into the city centre?

We were going to go last year but changed our minds. So we're thinking whether it would be worth the trip this year. I know ralliers will be friendly and the event will be organised.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry, I can't comment on the show, but Norwich is a great place to visit - historical, arty, great shopping. Served by Camping and Caravanning Club site south of the city near the river - very pleasant site with good bus route nearby.


----------

